# Old Style Ventilation!



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I have been working on a old house built in the 1860's, the architect (Sir Thomas Reade) had a thing about ventilation, he was way ahead of his time, the photo's below show the ornate brass air out let that is at the top of the house stair well, the other is of the roof out let(it had been covered over because it leaked) and the wooden funnel connecting the too, this had a pulley system that open and closed the vent, you can see the wheel.
The next 3 photos are of the vented coving that is everywhere in the house, this is connected by a pipe to the roof, also covered over.
I thought you would all like to see it.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

More Pics


----------



## riggs (Jan 18, 2011)

cool


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Quite ingenious!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I enjoy the idea concepts from the days of old.Construction evolution is something I enjoy.Thanks for the pix.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chelsea roofing (Dec 2, 2010)

its nice to see clay ridge caps again up here its all mitered hips or metal ridge roll,when i first came to canada we were doing a marley classic roof, i flashed the chimney with lead,we were still using it then,i dressed it to the tiles cut the steps and chased them into the brick and knocked up a small bucket of mud to point it,i got on the roof and the old boy i was working for who was from northhampton laughed and gave me a tube of caulking to squirt in the mortar joints,what a mess i got more over the chimney than in the joints,that was 25yrs ago i still cant use the stuff, thats a job for my labourers


----------



## DFWRoofing (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice. 

Sometimes I am amazed when I see detail older than me that is better than what is done today.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

That was a beautiful Roof I am a Historic homes junkie...Slate roofs from way back just get me all warm n fuzzy inside..lol

Our company does alot of Historic Restorations and Repairs...... Charlotte NC Roofing Contractors | Roofers in North Carolina | Roofing Companies


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

charlotteroofers said:


> That was a beautiful Roof I am a Historic homes junkie...Slate roofs from way back just get me all warm n fuzzy inside..lol
> 
> Our company does alot of Historic Restorations and Repairs...... Charlotte NC Roofing Contractors | Roofers in North Carolina | Roofing Companies


Glad you liked it!
Funny enough im meeting the owner this weekend about another house he owns.
I will let you know if its any good!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice I like the tile and the inside vent.


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

Is this the first time this has happened?


----------

